# OS doesn't have ASPM control [solved]

## josephg

i thought best create a specific topic for this issue from my other topic kernel warnings

```
$ dmesg | grep -i aspm                                                                                                                                                                               

[   10.447480] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   11.348638] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42
```

i am concerned about this "OS doesn't have ASPM control". is this something about gentoo os?

i found a similar query on an ubuntu forum

so i installed sys-apps/fwts

```
$ sudo fwts aspm

Running 1 tests, results appended to results.log

Test: PCIe ASPM test.

  PCIe ASPM ACPI test.

  PCIe ASPM registers test.                               2 passed, 1 failed, 3 warnings

double free on 0xb761a00c

double free on 0xb761900c

double free on 0xb761800c

double free on 0xb761700c

double free on 0xb761600c

double free on 0xb761500c

double free on 0xb761400c
```

```
$ cat results.log

Results generated by fwts: Version V17.02.00 (2017-02-16 02:00:35).

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 1999 - 2017, Intel Corp. All rights reserved.

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 2010 - 2017, Canonical.

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 2016 - 2017, IBM.

This test run on 08/04/17 at 14:09:44 on host Linux josephg 4.9.16-gentoo-josephg

#13 SMP Fri Apr 7 00:19:42 BST 2017 i686.

Command: "fwts aspm".

Running tests: aspm.

aspm: PCIe ASPM test.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Test 1 of 2: PCIe ASPM ACPI test.

PCIe ASPM is controlled by Linux kernel.

Test 2 of 2: PCIe ASPM registers test.

PASSED: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting matched was matched.

WARNING: Test 2, RP 0000h:00h:1Ch.01h L0s not enabled.

ADVICE: The ASPM L0s low power Link state is optimized for short entry and exit

latencies, while providing substantial power savings. Disabling L0s of a PCIe

device may increase power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a

mobile system.

PASSED: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting matched was matched.

WARNING: Test 2, Device 0000h:02h:00h.00h L0s not enabled.

WARNING: Test 2, Device 0000h:02h:00h.00h L1 not enabled.

ADVICE: The ASPM L0s low power Link state is optimized for short entry and exit

latencies, while providing substantial power savings. Disabling L0s of a PCIe

device may increase power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a

mobile system.

ADVICE: The ASPM L1 low power Link state is optimized for maximum power savings

with longer entry and exit latencies. Disabling L1 of a PCIe device may

increases power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a mobile system

significantly.

FAILED [MEDIUM] PCIEASPM_Unmatched: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting was not matched.

RP 0000h:00h:1Ch.00h has ASPM = 03h.

Device 0000h:02h:00h.00h has ASPM = 00h.

ADVICE: ASPM control registers between root port and device must match in order

for ASPM to be active. Unmatched configuration indicates software did not

configure ASPM correctly and the system is not saving power at its full

potential.

================================================================================

2 passed, 1 failed, 3 warnings, 0 aborted, 0 skipped, 0 info only.

================================================================================

2 passed, 1 failed, 3 warnings, 0 aborted, 0 skipped, 0 info only.

Test Failure Summary

================================================================================

Critical failures: NONE

High failures: NONE

Medium failures: 1

 aspm: PCIe ASPM setting was not matched.

Low failures: NONE

Other failures: NONE

Test           |Pass |Fail |Abort|Warn |Skip |Info |

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+

aspm           |    2|    1|     |    3|     |     |

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+

Total:         |    2|    1|    0|    3|    0|    0|

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+
```

how can i enable ASPM L0s and L1?Last edited by josephg on Thu Apr 13, 2017 7:54 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Your network card driver throws an error

 *Quote:*   

> realtek/r8169

 

https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Power_Management_Guide/ASPM.html

 *Quote:*   

> 3.7. Active-State Power Management
> 
> Active-State Power Management (ASPM) saves power in the Peripheral Component Interconnect Express (PCI Express or PCIe) subsystem by setting a lower power state for PCIe links when the devices to which they connect are not in use. ASPM controls the power state at both ends of the link, and saves power in the link even when the device at the end of the link is in a fully powered-on state. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> ASPM support can be enabled or disabled by the pcie_aspm kernel parameter, where pcie_aspm=off disables ASPM and pcie_aspm=force enables ASPM, even on devices that do not support ASPM. 

 

Do the following to check if you have ASPM set. REad the info screen of the kernel and set those items to your needs /requirements.  

```
ASUS-G75VW ~ # zgrep ASPM /proc/config.gz 

```

additional information

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management

----------

## josephg

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> Your network card driver throws an error
> 
>  *Quote:*   realtek/r8169 

 

i think this is a kernel warning. why do you think this is a network card error?

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> Do the following to check if you have ASPM set. REad the info screen of the kernel and set those items to your needs /requirements.  
> 
> ```
> ASUS-G75VW ~ # zgrep ASPM /proc/config.gz 
> ```
> ...

 

```
$ zgrep ASPM /proc/config.gz 

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

$ grep ASPM /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set
```

----------

## josephg

i seem to be better off with kernel boot option "pcie_aspm=force"

```
$ dmesg | grep -i aspm

[   11.881453] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42

$ sudo fwts aspm

Password: 

Running 1 tests, results appended to results.log

Test: PCIe ASPM test.

  PCIe ASPM ACPI test.

  PCIe ASPM registers test.                               3 passed, 5 warnings

double free on 0xb75d700c

double free on 0xb75d600c

double free on 0xb75d500c

double free on 0xb75d400c

double free on 0xb75d300c

double free on 0xb75d200c

double free on 0xb75d100c

$ cat results.log

Results generated by fwts: Version V17.02.00 (2017-02-16 02:00:35).

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 1999 - 2017, Intel Corp. All rights reserved.

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 2010 - 2017, Canonical.

Some of this work - Copyright (c) 2016 - 2017, IBM.

This test run on 10/04/17 at 13:21:32 on host Linux a300-2c2 4.9.16-gentoo-jgv

#16 SMP Sun Apr 9 01:28:11 BST 2017 i686.

Command: "fwts aspm".

Running tests: aspm.

aspm: PCIe ASPM test.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Test 1 of 2: PCIe ASPM ACPI test.

PCIe ASPM is controlled by Linux kernel.

Test 2 of 2: PCIe ASPM registers test.

PASSED: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting matched was matched.

WARNING: Test 2, RP 0000h:00h:1Ch.01h L0s not enabled.

ADVICE: The ASPM L0s low power Link state is optimized for short entry and exit

latencies, while providing substantial power savings. Disabling L0s of a PCIe

device may increase power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a

mobile system.

PASSED: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting matched was matched.

WARNING: Test 2, RP 0000h:00h:1Ch.00h L0s not enabled.

WARNING: Test 2, RP 0000h:00h:1Ch.00h L1 not enabled.

WARNING: Test 2, Device 0000h:02h:00h.00h L0s not enabled.

WARNING: Test 2, Device 0000h:02h:00h.00h L1 not enabled.

ADVICE: The ASPM L0s low power Link state is optimized for short entry and exit

latencies, while providing substantial power savings. Disabling L0s of a PCIe

device may increase power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a

mobile system.

ADVICE: The ASPM L1 low power Link state is optimized for maximum power savings

with longer entry and exit latencies. Disabling L1 of a PCIe device may

increases power consumption, and will impact the battery life of a mobile system

significantly.

PASSED: Test 2, PCIe ASPM setting matched was matched.

================================================================================

3 passed, 0 failed, 5 warnings, 0 aborted, 0 skipped, 0 info only.

================================================================================

3 passed, 0 failed, 5 warnings, 0 aborted, 0 skipped, 0 info only.

Test Failure Summary

================================================================================

Critical failures: NONE

High failures: NONE

Medium failures: NONE

Low failures: NONE

Other failures: NONE

Test           |Pass |Fail |Abort|Warn |Skip |Info |

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+

aspm           |    3|     |     |    5|     |     |

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+

Total:         |    3|    0|    0|    5|    0|    0|

---------------+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+-----+
```

----------

## sigra

I also get this warning and see only 1 thing that I could change to get rid of it:

```
┌───────────────────── Default ASPM policy ─────────────────────┐

│  Use the arrow keys to navigate this window or press the      │  

│  hotkey of the item you wish to select followed by the <SPACE │  

│  BAR>. Press <?> for additional information about this        │  

│ ┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

│ │                    (X) BIOS default                       │ │  

│ │                    ( ) Powersave                          │ │  

│ │                    ( ) Power Supersave                    │ │  

│ │                    ( ) Performance                        │ │  

│ │                                                           │ │  

│ │                                                           │ │  

│ └───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘ │  

├───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┤  

│                    <Select>      < Help >                     │  

└───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Which should I select?

----------

